# Private Island Lodge & Sportfishing the Hannibal Bank in Panama!



## Captain Shane Panama (Aug 7, 2013)

Since 2005 Propiedad de Paradise Lodge is a family owned and operated island lodge on Isla Paridas 12 miles off the Pacific coast of Panama in the heart of the Gulf of Chiriqui and very close to Hannibal Bank, Isla Montuosa, and Coiba. We are completely "off the grid" and surrounded by the jungle in the middle of a Panamanian National Park. Although remote..... we have all the modern amenities such as Air Conditioning, Hot Water, and high speed Internet service. *We cater to fishermen who are looking for remote upscale lodging/private accommodations with highly maintained fishing boats and equipment.* We cater to only one group at a time so our groups have the entire lodge to themselves. 

Anglers fly into Panama City's Tocumen International Airport and usually stay the first and last night's of the trip at the Grand Wyndham Veneto Casino or the Trump Ocean Club to enjoy the city's night life. The next day catch a 30 minute jet to the city of David where you are picked up and transferred to the marina, get on the boat, and off to our island lodge.

We have two boats. A 33' World Cat Catamaran and a 25' SeaCraft center console. Both are twin outboard powered and fully rigged to fish here with twin livewells, tuna tubes, GPS, sonar, and up to date first aid & saftey equipment. World Cat, the "TOP Cat" our main boat has an open array radar that's great for finding birds. 

We fish the areas around Isla Coiba/Isla Ladrones/Isla Secas/Isla Montuosa/Hannibal Bank depending on where the best activity is or the species the client is targeting. Most likely it'll be around Isla Montuosa or Hannibal Bank for offshore species such as Marlin and Tuna and Isla Secas, Isla Coiba, Isla Ladrones, or Isla Paridas or inshore fish such as Amberjack, Rossterfish, and Cubera Snapper. We specialize in live bait fishing. Blue Runners our #1 bait used and are caught preferably the day before/brought with us offshore for most species. We'll catch Bonito or small Tunas, bridle them with large circle hooks, and slow troll them in fishy areas for bigger prey. For clients who prefer to focus on Popping and Jigging we use Shimano Saragossa 18000's with 65# Momoi matched with Shimano Terez rods. We use heavier Shimano Tiagra 8/0 reels spooled with 100# Momoi mono and stand up outfits for Marlin and big tunas. 5/0 Shimano Tiagras with 80# Momoi mono are also used for big game. Shimano Talica IIs, Shimano Tiagra 12s, and Trinidad 12s are used with 65# Momoi Diamond Braid for customers who want to use lighter setups. If we have an issues catching bait or the bite doesn't seem to be on the liveys we switch to trolling plastics or focus on popping/jigging. Either way we generally get our chances! 

Please take a look at our website at www.FishPanamaToday.com and visit our other pages..... 

*Fishing Reports *http://panamasportfishinglodge.blogspot.com/ 

*Facebook *www.Facebook.com/panamafishing 

*YouTube Channel *www.YouTube.com/fishpanama 

*Trip Advisor Page *http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...-Propiedad_de_Paradise-Chiriqui_Province.html 


I look forward to posting my running fishing reports here on PFF and fishing with you guys! Please PM or email me with any questions you may have. Thank you! 

*Capt. Shane Jarvis *

Propiedad de Paradise Lodge 
Isla Paridas, Panama 

*www.FishPanamaToday.com* 

[email protected] 
Panama Cellular Phone 011-507-6675-7191 
Toll free 866-245-1492


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just checked out your website....hope business goes well, and will be looking forward to your reports!


----------



## Captain Shane Panama (Aug 7, 2013)

Jason said:


> Just checked out your website....hope business goes well, and will be looking forward to your reports!


Thanks Jason!!!


----------

